# mud tire question



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im looking a getting a new set of mud tires and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on which ones they like the best. Im lookin for a set that i can get the most mileage out of and isnt really expensive. Dont spend much time in the mud just like having them on incase i do need them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck. Mud terrains are going to be more expensive than all terrains. Toyo MT's are good tires and have a good mileage life on them but they are pricey. What size are you looking at?


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I put the Nitto M/T's on my dodge 2500 and have right at 30k on them with 15/32 tread left. just had them rotated yesterday for the first time in 20k. they seem to be wearing really well but i am mostly highway.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Im on my 2nd set of Open Country MT's and by far the best mud tire I have ever had. I had near 48k miles on them before I traded them in. I put 33x12.5x20 on stock wheels before I upgrade to 35x12.5x20 w/ new wheels about a month ago

Not the cheapest but IMO you will get more miles and less noise with proper maint


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Cooper Discovery


----------



## spankbomb (Feb 14, 2012)

x3 on the Toyo's. Expensive but wear great.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.tirecrawler.com/

Toyo M/T or A/T. These guys usually have great prices.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

BFG mud terrains - FTW. get them from discount tire they have the best warranty!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Toyo Open Country MT's get great mileage and look killer.. BUT you'll be laying down $1500 plus. Ask me how I know...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get some coopers or bfg's , dunlop made a radial rover if still avail, great wearing tire

if you don't really need them skip em and buy all terrains, radical mudgrips are flat dangerous on wet roads in traffic


2 things , figure your proper inflation and keep em rotated


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Toyo's MT are probably the best. I have gotten over 50,000 miles on a set of Toyo M/T's. Another thing on the toyo's, they have great hwy manners for a MT. Running some BFG Mt"s right now & they are holding up well.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I loved my old toyos but hated the price. I went with nitto trail grapplers this time. I'm running 37s on my dodge 2500 and they handle the same on the highway with good traction on wet pavement.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

blitz_81 said:


> I put the Nitto M/T's on my dodge 2500 and have right at 30k on them with 15/32 tread left. just had them rotated yesterday for the first time in 20k. they seem to be wearing really well but i am mostly highway.


sorry bro..gotta call BS on that one..
Nitto MT's are the worst tire for wear/mileage. especially with a heavy 3/4 ton truck. and if you havent rotated them in 20k then they wouldnt be worth a tire swing. the rubber is way to soft. i have just over 30 k on mine in a 1/2 ton truck and they are almost bald. Btw, mine are mostly highway miles as well. Also, every single set of Nitto MT's i have ever seen on a vehicle wear on the inside edge no matter of alignment or not. the weight of a truck going over bumps in the highway and the flex of the shocks/struts eat that inside edge out bad!

just my .02


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The last set of Nitto AT's I had were worthless about 30k. Never again.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah the 15/32 must be the high part of the cup after 20k without rotation. And you can't be talking about the mud grapplers because 20k is the max you can get out of those on a diesel. I got 30k on my toyo m/t before the insides wore out because of bad ball joints. The trail grapplers I have now are the newer nitto m/t that looks similar to toyo m/t or old bfg m/t


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have used a lot of muds on my 2500 Dodge as most dont last very long due to the weight of the truck (or so they tell me). BFG's were decent and Hankooks were the worst. About a year ago I was getting a brake job done on the truck at firestone and by accident, they blew one of my front tires out on the ramp. The tires I had were just about ready for replacement anyway. They ended up giving me 3 tires at cost and the 4th free. They were the Firestone Destination Mud Tire. They looked super aggressive and I just knew they were going to be rough and loud. Surprisingly, they were the quietest and smoothest tire I have ever owned. The tread has also held up really well.


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive got 285/50R20 and they are Nitto AT's I love them, i dont get a lot of road noise they hold up in the mudd and snow (when i travel to CO) but other than that i have 20k on them so far and dont have any inside wear or middle tire balding going on yet. I travel highway a lot since school is 1 hours away and they seem to be the best so far. But this is a AT tire. I also had the BFG AT's but those wore out really really fast I think cause they are soft tire, They slung Muddd, pebbles all over but the rubber ran out b4 15K, A buddy of mine has the Cooper Tires and he loves them they Wear even on his Chevy and hes running a 35's i think, they are big. BTW im running a half ton aswell

good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

you may want to give Federal Couragia MT a look. I choose them over Toyo open country MT mostly due to price, but so far they are better then Toyo. I am running 35x12.5r20 and the price difference was major. Time will only tell how many miles I get out of them, but got several thousand on them now and they are doing great.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys...size i have is 265/75R16 i believe. I had a set of the dunlop mud rovers and they did pretty well. Just wondering if there was somethin better


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

This is what I have. I have 30k on them now and I'll be lucky to get 40.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Goodyear-Wrangler-Authority-Tire-LT265-75R16/11983160


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I have a set of Mickey Thompson ATZ 33x12.50s. I have almost 40k miles on them and still lots of tred left. Nittos are great tires, but they are horrible on mileage. I would go with Toyo's or Mickey's. I am going to try the General Grabber's on my next set.


----------

